# Dell XPS 710 Solid Amber light unresponsive



## Gryffs

My computer was unresponsive this morning so I had to reboot it. When I did, the system came up with the solid amber power button, fans running, but nothing working.

I have searched several threads about the same issue on other Dell systems and have reseated memory, sound, and video cards. I have checked all power connections but have not reseated them all. There is an amber light on the top right of the motherboard but no "diagnosis" lights on the front of the system. I removed the video card and booted but still the Amber light remains.

I was looking at replacing the power supply, but have read that there may be issues with the 750w supply on this system being hard to replace. Any help with getting the system back up and running would be greatly appreciated.

System Specs: Dell XPS 710 (750w Power Supply)
4 Dual In-line Memory Module, 1G 667M, 128X64, 8, 240, 2RX8
Processor, 6700, 2.66, 4M, Core Duo-conroe, Burn 2
Hard Drive, 250G, S2, 7.2K, 8M Unleaded, Seagate-GLX
Card Graphics, 7950 Memory Board, Memory (dual)
Assembly, Dvd+/-rw, 16, Hitachi Lg Data Storage, Serial ATA


----------



## Gryffs

OK, I'm sure that this is the current power supply and this is the layout from Dell. Can I replace this with a better quality after market psu? If so, what do I need to look for?
Also, I was looking to test the current psu to make sure it was the problem, can I do that? I have a voltmeter but I don't know where to check it.
Again, I will appreciate the help greatly.


----------



## Gryffs

I guess I should have started this thread in the RAM and Power Supply Support Forums. Oops, sorry if I dropped this in the wrong section. First time here and I saw another thread with the amber light issue... next time I'll look a little better.:smile:


----------



## Old Rich

and welcome to the Forum


See this for how to inteprete the diagnostic lights on the bacj or front of tht tower

http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/ws650/en/ug/advanced.htm#1170800

See this for how to thest the PowerSupply:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html


----------



## Gryffs

thanks for the response! As of right now, I have performed a manual CMOS reset to see if that did anything... and it didn't. Also, I am either blind or my system does not have the diagnostic lights. I had looked in the manual and it said that they are numbered lights on the front of my system, but I see nothing.
So now I'm off to the store to pickup a 9volt battery for my tester so that I can test the psu... thanks for the links, I'll let you know what I find.


----------



## Wrench97

The lights should be on the front panel.
How old is the PC?


----------



## Gryffs

I purchased the computer in Dec of 2006. The front panel of my computer looks similar to the pic you attached, but without the lights in the center, no 1 2 3 4 or hard drive, or network connection lights.


----------



## Wrench97

Their there but not lighting up most likely.
Test the supply with a Digital Voltmeter, but there are a lot of issues with the motherboards in the 700 and 710's.
http://www.techsupportforum.com/f210/test-your-power-supply-with-a-multi-meter-151526.html


----------



## Gryffs

OK, I have tested all the pins of the 24pin power supply. (number 8 on this diagram). I followed instructions from this thread (to the best of my ability). I did not notice anything wrong with the voltage coming from the power supply. I also tested the PSU for short and open circuits but stopped short of testing the motherboard for open circuits. Again, I did not find anything out of the ordinary.

What should I do next? Should I assume that the issue is the motherboard afterall? Should I attempt to replace the PSU anyway? Thanks for the help again. I look forward to the response.


----------



## Wrench97

I should have mentioned to just test the 24 pin connector as the 20 will give the same readings.

Pull all the ram out and attempt to start it should beep continuously if not then most likely it's a Motherboard failure.


----------



## Gryffs

I pulled the ram out and powered on the unit. Nothing happened. So, the assumption is that the motherboard is shot. Correct?

If that is correct what are my options? Do I have to go through Dell for the replacement? Do I have aftermarket options?

Thanks again for the help, I greatly appreciate it!


----------



## Wrench97

Dell motherboards are proprietary. There are not any aftermarket options that will fit the case and psu.

Price it out you may find it better to reuse the cpu, drives and video card using a retail case, motherboard and PSU. That would also give you a future upgrade path to a newer CPU.


----------



## Gryffs

OK, this is my thought process...
I'm going to get away from Dell. I think I can rebuild my own box and do as you said with getting what I can out of my current setup and purchasing a new box, motherboard, and psu giving me room to expand or whatever.
After all that I have read about the 700, 710, and 720 motherboards I don't want to even consider a replacement from that line.
So my next step is getting a motherboard and psu that is compatible with my existing hardware. I guess I'll head over to the Building forums to look for my next step.
Thanks for all the help.


----------



## Old Rich

I suggest you look at this for some ideas to get started


----------



## Gryffs

Gryffs said:


> System Specs: Dell XPS 710 (750w Power Supply)
> 4 Dual In-line Memory Module, 1G 667M, 128X64, 8, 240, 2RX8
> Intel Processor, 6700, 2.66, 4M, Core Duo-conroe, Burn 2
> Hard Drive, 250G, S2, 7.2K, 8M Unleaded, Seagate-GLX
> Card Graphics, nVidia, 7950 Memory Board, (I think its the GeForce 7950 GX2)
> Assembly, Dvd+/-rw, 16, Hitachi Lg Data Storage, Serial ATA


So with the above specs what am I needing to replace? Is the Processor a good one to keep or is there much better now? What about the Video Card? I am open to a basic rebuild if needed but would like to keep what I can if it isn't too out of "date". My needs on the computer are based around Microsoft Office Environment and playing a few games like WoW, Age of Empires, W3, and StarCraft 2 as soon as release. Also, will I need a new CPU Cooler if I don't replace the CPU?
I plan on changing over to Vista 64bit for sure. My processor can handle this right? Ideally, I was looking at the $1200.00 system in the link as what I should be working toward for replacement parts and the box.

So this is what I think:
Case: Coolermaster 690 $59.99

Motherboard: Gigabyte GA-EP45-UD3P $134.99 (replace the one that went down)

Processor: Intel E8500 Wolfdale $189.99 (or can I keep my existing one? will it be an upgrade or downgrade? compatible? can I run 64bit with my old one?)

Ram: Corsair 4gb (2x2gb) ddr2 1066 $73.00 (to go with my new mobo and switching to 64bit)

CPU Cooler: Zalman 9700 $49.99 (will need if I change CPU but can I keep existing one if I keep CPU?)

Power Supply: Corsair 850TX $149.99 (should need right?)

Video Card: Sapphire HD4870 1 gb $189.99 (personally, I like nvidia and would want to keep my existing card or look for an upgrade from nvidia)

Hard Drive: Seagate 640gb $69.99 (will pick up a new one for my new OS)

DVD Burner: Asus Black $28.99 (don't need this, will pass)

Operating System: Vista Home Premium 64 $99.99 (would like to upgrade to this)

This will be my first time build and I appreciate all the help. You guys rock!


----------



## Wrench97

Which CPU do you have currently?
The E8500 will come with a stock cooler which for stock speeds and a mild OC is fine.
Vista will come with a free upgrade coupon to Windows 7 to be released in Oct. it's very good and worth the upgrade.


----------



## Gryffs

I'm fairly sure that my current CPU is this:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16819115002


----------



## Gryffs

I started a thread in the Building forums:

http://www.techsupportforum.com/f25...alizing-for-new-build-411935.html#post2331676


----------



## Eduardosycon

I have the same problem except with the Dell XPS 720, I took the RAM out and booted but nothing seemed to happen, I then took the CPU out, and still no BIOS beeping, finally I booted it with only the graphics card but without the 2 6-pin power plugs attached, and with this setup I get the alarm. What is going on here? Should I assume that its mobo failure, or that the dell XPS 720 motherboard has a completely different bios alarm system compared to standard motherboards.


----------



## Wrench97

The alarm without the power hooked to the video card was probably from the video card.

Have you tried clearing the CMOS yet?


----------



## Eduardosycon

I reset the CMOS and still no dice, I get the solid amber light once again, and nothing appears on the monitor. Everything is running fine, and I am sure there is no short circuiting between the motherboard and the chassis, the power supply's interior looks adequate, the H2C cooler is alright. I'm beginning to think that its motherboard failure, I mean it is a Dell I am dealing with here...its a pity though...


----------



## Wrench97

> Everything is running fine


Does it have the Windows start up sounds like it's booting?
Or do you mean the fans are running?


----------



## Eduardosycon

There is no OS currently installed, and I hear no bios beeps on boot, the fact that everything seems to be running, and the bios setup wont initiate makes me feel that the PSU is good, and its the motherboard. Like on the XPS 710, the 720 has an amber light which indicates an internal power struggle, according to the manual, but I don't see any signs of an internal power struggle whatsoever, and after resetting the CMOS I am pretty sure it is motherboard failure.


----------



## Wrench97

Make sure there is actually a motherboard speaker hooked up, it should also have 4 diagnostic lights do they light up at all?> http://support.dell.com/support/edocs/systems/720h2c/en/OM/trouble.htm#wp1068583


----------



## Eduardosycon

I tried booting with speakers plugged in, and the ram sticks removed, and still no Bios beeps, and as for the front panel lights, unfortunately, mine doesn't have them. So all the documentation told me was that a solid amber light means that a device is not installed properly. However the documentation also tells you possible solutions to this problem, so I will give those a try.


----------



## Wrench97

The audio speakers are not the same as a motherboard speaker, I've never seen one without the lights on the front. Take a flashlight and shine it across the front to see if they are there but not lighting up.


----------



## miller80

I had the exact same problem as above. I assumed it was the motherboard but now I am not as sure. I think it could possibly be a bad video card or the PSU. I had two geforce 8800gtx SLI together so I dont think both would fail at the same time. I tried each one in different pci slots and it never posted (just blank monitor). Always just a solid amber light. I tried taking all components out and never could get rid of the amber light. One peculiar thing is the the only beep that the motherboard would make was if I unplugged the graphics card from the power supply but left it in the PCI slot. Makes me think maybe the motherboard was okay. 

I wonder if anyone else has experienced this with the giant waste of money known as a Dell XPS710.


----------



## Wrench97

Clear the CMOS using the jumper on the board, use a single card.

Do you have access to a digital voltmeter?


----------



## Computerwiz

First remover your graphic card and boot the pc. If same results then its not the Graphic card. Now head to the mother board and look for a 4 pin connector on the board around where the cpu is. see if its plugged in correctly. Without this plug the cpu wont turn on and your dell will have a solid amber light on the power button. if nothing remove the 4 pin plug turn on the computer and test for power it supposed to give out 12v. if it has no voltage its probably your power unit has burned. if it shows voltage the its probably a bad or blown cpu. Do this at your own risk- Remove cpu heatsink, then put one finger on the cpu itself with the 4 pin plug plugged into the mother board power on the computer for no more than 5 sec, after the 4th sec pull out the power plug. if the cpu gets hot then its fine if not then you have a blown cpu and will have to buy one. Dust shortages can also cause this purcase a can of air and clean out your system. By the way i dont know for sure this is a bios problem. if you access to the dell website then go on ad download the bios put it on a flash drive plug it in and turn on the computer. if you hear a beap followed by a post then your fine.


----------



## Wrench97

XPS710's don't have a 4 pin Atx 12v lead to power the PC, they use a 24 pin main and a 20 pin auxiliary power plug.
They also will not pass post or boot without a video card(no integrated video on the board).

It's a Dell with BTX motherboard nothing is standard about it.


----------



## Eagle-TSI

I Registered only to answer this thread.

I'm a tech and this is all I do for living, fix computers.

Make sure that there are no SWOLLEN Capacitors on the motherboard, Specially the ones surrounding the work DELL on the motherboard, in the middle.

The one I have here was forwarded to me by staples to find the problem, 8 capacitors 2200maH 6.3 Volts are swollen and 1 small one that I cant read the number on it yet. 

The top of the capacitor should be absolutelly FLAT. if you see a little bump in it = PROBLEM. it may still start, but will crash at one point.

This problem usually cost about 1 $ in parts to fix when you can do it yourself.

In the event where this would be the problem on your computer, I DO NOT recommand to change the capacitors but simply try to find a BETTER quality motherboard. This board is very poorly designed and such problem WILL happen again du to temperature ( wrong capacitors too close from a good source of heat ).

Cia !

Pascal


----------

